# Problem with  sb-800 on  bracket using new flash cord (Vello ittl cord for nikon)



## baturn (Jan 27, 2016)

Is this a lack of communication thru my new flash cord?
 1. when aperture is clearly set to f8 the display on my sb-800 reads f5.6
 2. When sb-800 goes to standby mode it does not wake up when shutter is half pressed and first shot has no flash
 3. metadata in light room indicates no flash when clearly there was (see photo)


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2016)

Are you using the SB800 in TTL, manual, or ?? mode?  Either way though, it does sound like the cable might be defective...


----------



## baturn (Jan 27, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Are you using the SB800 in TTL, manual, or ?? mode?  Either way though, it does sound like the cable might be defective...


it's brand new, first time out and to answer your question TTL.
I am correct in thinking the cord should communicate all the info I expect, right?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 27, 2016)

You are correct, it should.  Are you certain that the correct is correctly mounted to the hot-shoe and flash and tightly secured to both?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 28, 2016)

TTL hot shoe cables are notorious for having connection problems.  Ask any pro photographer who has used them, you have have to have two or three of them on hand if they are essential for what you are doing.  You never know when or how they will crap out.

The 'name brand' ones are usually better, but 3X the price.  So by getting a cheap one, it looks like maybe it's a case of 'you get what you pay for'.  

Double check that it's not a problem with how it's seated on the camera and/or flash, and if the problem still persists, send it back.

When using an off-shoe TTL cord, everything should behave just like the flash is mounted on the camera.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2016)

Big Mike said:


> *TTL hot shoe cables are notorious for having connection problems*.  .


 This!  I lost one on the way to a job a couple of years ago, and the only one I could get at the local bricks & mortar store was an off-brand MiC unit.  It worked on about 1 out of 3 exposures and was promptly tied in knots (and I know some good knots!) when I got home.  The Nikon cords I have?  Never a problem as long as remember to fully seat the cord on the hot-shoe and the light on the cord.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 28, 2016)

2 - configure the SB-800 to not go into sleep mode.  Then it will be ready at any time.  plus the sound of my SB-800 coming out of standby might scare away birds.  Sounds like I'm in a Star Wars movie with a light saber turning on.

You can nab new Nikon cords for fairly cheap on eBay if you watch some.  I bought 2 new SC-15 Sync Cords ($13.25 shipped) & a new AS-15 hot shoe adapter ($10) and they work fine with my SB-800 on a bracket. I can also use my SB-700 on a Nikon SC-17 ($17.50) hotshoe on the bracket.

I've read so much about cord problems that I wanted to make sure that I had quality cords for bracket use, and a backup different option.

The Nikon SC-29 is good too if you are in a lot of low light situations, so I've read.


----------



## baturn (Jan 28, 2016)

Thank you all for your replies. Yes, I checked and rechecked the connection at both ends as soon as I noticed it was not coming out of stand by. It sounds like the consensus is that s#@$ happens, especially with off brand cords. I think I will give it another try and if it is still a problem I will purchase the appropriate Nikon model.
I really want to do some more experimenting with the flash on the bracket as I was under whelmed with the first results.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2016)

Which bracket, Brian?


----------



## baturn (Jan 28, 2016)

tirediron said:


> Which bracket, Brian?


The cheapest one I could find lol. Custom Brackets CB Digital-SB


----------



## baturn (Jan 28, 2016)

news flash!!! I just tried the bracket, cord ,sb-800 on the D300s and it seems to work perfectly. But not on the D7100. Please stand by for updates.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 28, 2016)

I bought a Stroboframe flip bracket for $10 ebay barely used
they go for new at Adorama for $25ish
310900

they used to go to $90ish new then all of a sudden a price drop several months ago.

It allows you to rotate the camera to portrait mode with the flash still above.
My d600 with camera grip barely fits when flipped.  With the AS15 it does not fit.  But without the battery grip it fits in both vertical and horizontal.

I wanted to keep the flash on top no matter the orientation .. and I didn't want to spend much money.


----------



## baturn (Jan 28, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I bought a Stroboframe flip bracket for $10 ebay barely used
> they go for new at Adorama for $25ish
> 310900
> 
> ...


Interesting! I got the bracket and flash cord simply to try out something  new (to me). If it turns out I like what it does for me, I will definitely be wanting a flip bracket. Thanks much for the info.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 28, 2016)

Keep us posted!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jan 28, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I bought a Stroboframe flip bracket for $10 ebay barely used
> they go for new at Adorama for $25ish
> 310900
> 
> ...


I got one of those but it has a different name on it but identical. Did not like it at first but getting used to it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 29, 2016)

I have a flip bracket...I used it for wedding photography for a couple seasons.  

I found that it wasn't worth the benefits.  They are really great when you are shooting a subject who is standing close to a wall (behind them) because it causes the shadow to fall behind them, and avoid the dreaded 'side shadow'.  

But other than that, it really doesn't offer much of a benefit.  Having the flash a few inches higher, really doesn't make a difference unless the subject is really close to you.  I found that, most of the time, I was tilting the flash for bounce anyway...and I can do that without the bracket.  

Plus, when shooting a wedding, I don't have time to disconnect the bracket/flash all the time, so I basically had a dedicated camera bag that would hold one camera/lens/bracket/flash all assembled.  This meant that I still needed one or even two other gear bags...it was just too much.


----------



## baturn (Jan 29, 2016)

Big Mike said:


> I have a flip bracket...I used it for wedding photography for a couple seasons.
> 
> I found that it wasn't worth the benefits.  They are really great when you are shooting a subject who is standing close to a wall (behind them) because it causes the shadow to fall behind them, and avoid the dreaded 'side shadow'.
> 
> ...


Yep, tried it yesterday. I still get red eye if the subject is more than 10ft. away. That's why I went cheap - to see what the benefit might be, if any. Now I know, but will still experiment a bit with different settings, lenses, etc. Thanks again for your helpful comments.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 29, 2016)

just to throw something else out there
Rather than directly pointing the flash at the subject
my setup uses a reflector like this ==> Flash Pocket Bouncer for Nikon SB910 SB900 SB700 SB400 SB300 SB600 SB28 SB24 ++

to diffuse in-Direct flash rather than direct flash
with the flash on the bracket or on the camera.


----------



## baturn (Jan 29, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> just to throw something else out there
> Rather than directly pointing the flash at the subject
> my setup uses a reflector like this ==> Flash Pocket Bouncer for Nikon SB910 SB900 SB700 SB400 SB300 SB600 SB28 SB24 ++
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. If I was shooting within 10 - 12 ft. I think This could work, but my subjects are 15 to 30 or more feet away (backyard song birds) and I don't think the flash would be near powerful enough.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 29, 2016)

SB-800, GN 125, at 30' - ISO 400, f5.6, 1/2 power.  Assuming a 1 stop loss for the reflector, that still gives you f4...


----------



## baturn (Jan 30, 2016)

John, The lens is a Sigma 150 -500. Largest aperture at 400-500 is f 6.3. but if you were to expand a bit I might be able to do the math myself. f8, 400ISO = full power?


----------



## tirediron (Jan 30, 2016)

baturn said:


> John, The lens is a Sigma 150 -500. Largest aperture at 400-500 is f 6.3. but if you were to expand a bit I might be able to do the math myself. f8, 400ISO = full power?


Yep, somewhere in between full power and 1/2 + 2/3, or bump up to ISO 800.


----------



## baturn (Jan 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> baturn said:
> 
> 
> > John, The lens is a Sigma 150 -500. Largest aperture at 400-500 is f 6.3. but if you were to expand a bit I might be able to do the math myself. f8, 400ISO = full power?
> ...


Thanks. If it's not pouring rain ,'Il try some of this today.


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 30, 2016)

Is this just for a bird feeder ?
You could set the flash up on a tripod and a remote trigger
and you can shoot from further away.


----------

